# fixing to redo brute with big lift. (6") need pics



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

needs pics of brute with big lifts. redoing mine and going with 5" or bigger. does any body make lifts that big besides catvos. just looking for options. thanks in advance. did a search but didn't find what i was looking for.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are people who will make them, but CATVOS or the HL 7" Are the only 2 ways to go IMO. Most will agree. There are cheaper versions but, you get what you pay for.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

CATVOS

Highlifter

Gorilla


Higher quality to lesser. I'm reworking a 7" Twisted Customs I got from FilthyRedneck. If you're serious about making one you're gonna have to have new axles made. 

You can find a used CATVOS for a fairly reasonable price. 

And I'm not sure about Gorillas, the old ones were junk. I do know their new lifts are built out of round tubes instead of square like their older ones. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. i really like the hl 7" lift but they are hard to find. i don't think hl makes the anymore. cavtos or hl where my top picks. anyone got any pics of either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DO NOT buy anything from Twisted Customs. OR with their name on it. It's a waste of your $$.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There was a highlifter 7in for sale on here the other day


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

heres my 10" catvos


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> DO NOT buy anything from Twisted Customs. OR with their name on it. It's a waste of your $$.


I agree here....only deal with mine was that it was inexpensive and I got rid of the biggest problem (the axles) and replaced all 4 of them with Turner's. I know 2 bikes with "re-fabbed" TC lifts and Turner axles are that VERY impressive, but like I said both lifts were rebuilt by the individuals that have them to work out the kinks and now they are very dependable both in the mud and on the trail.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's my 6" Catvos......first 2 pics are with 29.5s (old style) on SRA offset wheels, last pic is 31s on normal IRS wheels


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

CATVOS , customer service is top notch in my opinion. And thats worth a lot these days. stay far away from Twisted unless you are a fabricator and want a base line to build from. WMREDNECK id love to see how that TC lift turns out. If you need any of the other parts to the lift give me a shout or filthy , he can get in touch with me pretty quick.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yes sir....forgot he still had some misc parts, definitely easy for me to get in touch with though.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

does catvos make a good 4" lift for a brute? or anyone else?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

FILTHYREDNECK knows the ins/outs of the 4 in catvos, he seemed to have good luck with it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

du660 said:


> thanks guys. i really like the hl 7" lift but they are hard to find. i don't think hl makes the anymore. cavtos or hl where my top picks. anyone got any pics of either.


I have a ton of pictures with a catvos set up at 8 inches and at 6 . I'll get some posted tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Catvos makes a really good 4" lift. However, for the money you will spend on a 4" I would consider the 6". Now having said that, a lot of it depends on your type of riding. With a 6" or an 8" your CV Boots will begin to generate a good bit of heat if you are trail riding and do not "dunk" them in some water fairly often.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

browland said:


> CATVOS , customer service is top notch in my opinion. And thats worth a lot these days. stay far away from Twisted unless you are a fabricator and want a base line to build from. WMREDNECK id love to see how that TC lift turns out. If you need any of the other parts to the lift give me a shout or filthy , he can get in touch with me pretty quick.


Will do man. I'm ready to get all the kinks worked out and on the bike. Really excited about those Turners. From what I've heard on here and talking to other people they do really really well with the heat. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bruteman92 said:


> does catvos make a good 4" lift for a brute? or anyone else?


Here's my 4" Catvos...I ran the 6" for a year, then got the 4" and ran it for a year before deciding I wanted to be big again. The 4" is tough as nails, and it did allow me to clear 31s without hardly any rubbing issues, but IMO it was stiff riding and just not that much bigger than some of the 2" bikes....for example an Extreme or RDC bracket lift paired with HL springs or spring spacers would be just about 1.25" shorter than the Catvos 4" and at a very small fraction of the cost....you could then easily put another $1000 or so into axles and still be less than half the cost of the 4" Catvos. My ONLY complaint about the 4" is that it was stock width and didn't have arched a-arms like all their other lifts. IF you can find a used one at a fair price then buy it by all means, but I wouldn't go buy another new one......I sold mine for $1500 with all Gorilla axles, and I had even upgraded the rear axles from the standard 19 spline to the larger 22 spline Gorillas. IF you want to know ANYTHING at all about the 4" or 6" that you can't find the answer to then feel free to PM me about it.....that way we can keep some of the clutter down in the forum.

*Pics are all with 31" Laws, first 2 show SS108 in 3+5 offset (deep dish) which I actually had last, and 3rd shows normal IRS MSA Reapers that I had when I first got the 31s in a trade. Last 2 are the front/rear GC in that order.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys and awesome pics. i really like the catvos 6" and 8". does anybod got pics from the front and back.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18514

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18803

Check with both these guys. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Silver is 6"/Lime Green is 4" *front pic of 6" shows 29.5s on SRA wheels, rear pic shows 31s with IRS wheels and 1.5" spacers.....just the only pics I had lol. 4" pics are both 31s on SRA offset wheels


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

How are the stateline customs lift? I want a 4 but wont get one unless its longer, arched a arms


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt buy anything from them either. Some people like their stuff, they say its improved over the years, but the last ones I Saw looked like a 5yr old welded them.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

Browland you got any pics of your bike.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

du660 said:


> Browland you got any pics of your bike.


Lemme know if you need more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish my 10" had arched arms  any one want to do it for me? Haha just kidding!! I really do wish it did though looks so much nicer. Browland what's your ground Clarence? I forgot mine I have to check again haha my bikes been down since The last video I posted up, battery's dead. And the bushings I got from gorilla don't fit in the catvos?! There to big which sucks lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome bike man


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bike looks great Brian

@ speedman, why dont you call up Catvos and get more bushings lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Bike looks great Brian
> 
> @ speedman, why dont you call up Catvos and get more bushings lol
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Thanks bud, hope it
Looks even better once I finish the paint job and new sound system , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

browland are them pics 6" or 8" lift. and which one do you like better.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

browland are the pics with the 6" or 8" lift. which do like better.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

The picture of the
Bike in the woods is 8 inch , all the rest is sitting at 6 . I modified the lift when I got it. They don't make an 8 inch anymore . The arms are the same , different shock mount location. So you can buy the 6 , if you don't like it , you can make it an 8. I will be raising it
Back up after I get it back together . I dropped it due to a rear axle boot ripping to shreds every time I went out . I still had the same problem sitting at 6. After a lot of trial and error I figured out the boots were being chewed up from the inside out . The cv splines cut a groove all the way thru. Smoothed it out and now it's just fine . Be weary of buying used though, of it was a custom fit lift , like the bike was at catvos and the lift was built to the bike, you may have camber issues you won't correct without fab work. If it was mail order they are pretty much all within a degree of being perfect. That's pretty much my take on catvos lifts. Oh and get ready to get either buy some spring spacers or new springs, if yours have any sag at all the front will be low and a heck of a lot wider than the rear . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

